# Buying in Portugal



## tayub (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi guys, i'm new to the forum and was seeking a bit of advice. I'm very much in the process of purchasing a plot of land in Portugal and wanted to know ive ticked all the legal boxes. Can i please have some answers to the following questions,
1. First and foremost what is the legal process involved -notary, fiscal number etc?
2. How long is the process, it is anything like the timeframe in the UK?
3. What expenses are involved?

Reakky appreciate the help.

thanks

T


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

Without meaning to be facetious, the first thing you need to do is hire a good lawyer because there are so many possible pitfalls in buying property here.


----------



## tayub (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up travelling man. Can you give me some idea on the pitfalls? Cheers


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Tayub

To be fair to TM and many others on here there are many pitfalls, just as there are when buying land or property in any other country, the problem with listing them is that it is unlikely to be a definitive list or for that matter be relevant to your circumstances.

More specific information on what you propose to purchase would maybe elicit more detailed and useful replies.

HTH

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Tayub

There's a number of possible problems you might encounter and just some that spring to mind are that you could be buying land/property from someone who doesn't have the right to sell it or only has part right to sell it or taxes could be outstanding that you might be liable for or there could even be more than one set of deeds, each in the hands of a different person or boundary markers might have been moved or be missing so you don't know where your boundaries are. 

A lawyer will cost you a few hundred but not using a lawyer could cost you thousands or more.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> Tayub
> 
> There's a number of possible problems you might encounter and just some that spring to mind are that you could be buying land/property from someone who doesn't have the right to sell it or only has part right to sell it or taxes could be outstanding that you might be liable for or there could even be more than one set of deeds, each in the hands of a different person or boundary markers might have been moved or be missing so you don't know where your boundaries are.
> 
> A lawyer will cost you a few hundred but not using a lawyer could cost you thousands or more.


I agree with TM. find a good lawyer also make sure you property papers are translated to english and get them both checked out with another lawyer. so that you know what you are paying for. thats what my father did few years back.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you're buying through an agent or any third party, it's also a very bad idea to use a lawyer that they recommend just in case they might have some kind of personal involvement that might cause them to not work in your best interest.


----------



## tayub (Feb 7, 2015)

guys apologies realise my initial post was quite vague and I appreciate the responses. It is a plot of land and I'm a first time buyer. I'm currently waiting for the name and article number of the plot. Does anybody know of a reliable notary(s) and translator and a good English speaking solicitor I could use in the Coimbra area?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As I understand it, your lawyer is legally obliged to either translate everything for you or to provide a translator to do it for you.


----------

